# RF Cinch Kurbel mit Hope Innenlager



## enforce (1. Oktober 2015)

Hey,

da ja RF bei den aktuellen Kurbeln ein 30mm Welle verwendet ist man auf deren Lager angewiesen. Da diese eine eher geringe Langlebigkeit aufweisen, stellt sich die Frage, ob man auch auf die Hope Lager von deren neuer Kurbel umrüsten kann. Diese ist ja auch mit 30mm Durchmesser angegeben. Hat das schon mal einer gemacht und weiß, ob die Toleranzen das zulassen? Oder spricht sonst etwas dagegen?

THX


----------



## blizzard98 (16. Oktober 2015)

enforce schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da ja RF bei den aktuellen Kurbeln ein 30mm Welle verwendet ist man auf deren Lager angewiesen. Da diese eine eher geringe Langlebigkeit aufweisen, stellt sich die Frage, ob man auch auf die Hope Lager von deren neuer Kurbel umrüsten kann. Diese ist ja auch mit 30mm Durchmesser angegeben. Hat das schon mal einer gemacht und weiß, ob die Toleranzen das zulassen? Oder spricht sonst etwas dagegen?
> 
> THX



... die Lagerbreite sollte halt identisch sein (d. h. der Teil, der aus dem Tretlagergehäuse raus schaut), dann funktioniert das auch. Fahre selbst die RF Cinch mit den wesentlich hochwertigen Rotor BSA30 Lagern.  (Anm.: wer braucht bei ner 30 mm Aluwelle schon ne Innenlagerhülse?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tantebrisco (17. Oktober 2015)

Passt sowohl bei PF46 Rahmen, als auch bei normalem BSA Gewinde!


----------

